# 1949 Whizzer Pacemaker Parts



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello all!
I am looking for ether one... a very good or NOS head for my 49 Whizzer J motor. Also, a nice original engine side cover and echo tube/pipe.
Anyone have a Bi-Lite?

Thank you,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Connor (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ve got a nice low fin head if your interested...
-Connor


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey Connor,

I am interested. Could you please post some photos, the chamber, side views and one from the top. Please show and describe, if not obvious, any flaws if present?

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey Connor,
Did you see my last post requesting photos?

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Connor (Sep 13, 2018)

Heres the photo I've got right now. If interested I'll take a few more for you... Really nice original with abroken fin or 2. $50 plus ship
-Connor


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you Connor. I can't use it. It's got broken fins. Do you have a engine crank case cover?
Chris


----------



## Connor (Sep 14, 2018)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thank you Connor. I can't use it. It's got broken fins. Do you have a engine crank case cover?
> Chris




Got a few but at my vacation cabin in Maine... Let me know if you still need one this winter when I go back.
-Connor


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 14, 2018)

I lived in Bridgton Maine for 8 years with my first wife.. love that state! I am hoping to find one before then but, will keep you in mind if I don't. I NEED one asap!

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Connor (Oct 4, 2018)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hello all!
> I am looking for ether one... a very good or NOS head for my 49 Whizzer J motor. Also, a nice original engine side cover and echo tube/pipe.
> Anyone have a Bi-Lite?
> 
> ...




Still looking for a bi-lite?
-Connor


----------



## Whizgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

I HAVE 10 ORIGINAL BI LITE KITS AND TONS OF WHIZZER PARTS 949-291-6072  GREG


----------



## Tom Hudak (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking for a hall 49 generator.  Do you have the bi lite bulbs?  I need the larger candle power bulb. I have a 21 candle power and need one for a 700 mag generator


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 17, 2019)

Frey has made 26" frame echo tubes. I have some that were bent to fit.  Originals repro. were bent wrong.


----------

